# Eddie Alvarez VS Josh Neer Set For Bellator Fighting Championships



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Bellator Fighting Championships announced today that its reigning lightweight champion, Eddie Alvarez, the No. 2-ranked lightweight in the world, will square off in a non-title “Super Fight” with UFC veteran Josh “The Dentist” Neer under the Bellator banner this May.
> 
> The fight is the first Super Fight matchup to be announced by Bellator, which is now gearing up for its much-anticipated nationally-televised second season. These non-tournament, non-title catch-weight fights will pit Bellator’s Season 1 Champions — Alvarez, Joe Soto, Lyman Good and Hector Lombard — against top competition as they prepare to defend their titles from Bellator’s Season 2 tournament winners this fall.



Source.....http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/02/1...alvarez-vs-josh-neer-non-title-match-for-may/


Looks like Josh Neer is going to face the toughest competition of his carreer here... IMO he's going to have to use his reach and try to out box Eddie here... Either way even though The Dentist is a solid MMA vet I don't see him defeating Alvarez on his best day.

Alvarez via whatever he wants by round 2.


----------

